# Has anyone heard of Newman Springs Publishing?



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

Someone I know asked about it . . . I googled and didn't get much info.  They have three reviews in the Better Business Bureau, 4 or 5 stars, all posted on the same day.  That's kind of a red flag.

He responded to an ad and then sent me the email that he received from them.  It looked like the typical B.S. to me . . . a $3500 quote with $400 upfront, children's books more expensive.

Anybody heard of them . . . good or bad??


----------



## Flay Otters (Jul 29, 2014)

I think you already know the answer.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

If they are charging upfront fees, they are vanity publishers, the sort that are getting desperate now we can do it all ourselves. The only reason to go with them is if you want a garage full of unsaleable hardcover books, or if you fancy hawking them round book shops yourself.


----------



## margbest00 (Sep 25, 2019)

So who ever the last guy was that decided to drop his 2 cents in is actually very wrong.  If you think you are right please tell me, what does vanity mean Vanity publishers publish for the own interest of the author and could care less about the audience. i.e. Amazon is a prime example. It don't matter what the book looks like,if it has errors, or even has pages, they will publish it. If it sells it sells and they make money if it don't, oh well. Newman Springs is considered a HYBRID PUBLISHER. Has most of the aspects of a traditional publisher but they dont take ur rights, you make more money per copy sold and you put the investment out on yourself but get paid back before you share your royalties.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2019)

margbest00 said:


> So who ever the last guy was that decided to drop his 2 cents in is actually very wrong. If you think you are right please tell me, what does vanity mean Vanity publishers publish for the own interest of the author and could care less about the audience. i.e. Amazon is a prime example. It don't matter what the book looks like,if it has errors, or even has pages, they will publish it. If it sells it sells and they make money if it don't, oh well. Newman Springs is considered a HYBRID PUBLISHER. Has most of the aspects of a traditional publisher but they dont take ur rights, you make more money per copy sold and you put the investment out on yourself but get paid back before you share your royalties.


I'm not certain what you just wrote--it seems quite garbled. Nevertheless, Newman Springs has a very sketchy reputation among authors, most notably on AbsoluteWrite's "Beware" forum. For a more recent opinion or this scammer, see: https://justpublishingadvice.com/vanity-book-publishing-and-self-publishing-are-not-the-same/#Becauseof_this_here_are_my_initial_thoughts_about_Newman_Springs_Publishing


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2019)

margbest00 said:


> Newman Springs is considered a HYBRID PUBLISHER. Has most of the aspects of a traditional publisher but they dont take ur rights...


Let me guess - they just take your money?

It only takes a five second google search to find multiple articles warning about Newman being a vanity press and its on many "beware" lists. A quick Amazon search shows how incredibly badly books published by Newman Springs are doing. The ebooks are priced way above average and some of their titles have been out for years with no sales rank. Writer beware indeed....


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

margbest00 said:


> So who ever the last guy was that decided to drop his 2 cents in is actually very wrong. If you think you are right please tell me, what does vanity mean Vanity publishers publish for the own interest of the author and could care less about the audience. i.e. Amazon is a prime example. It don't matter what the book looks like,if it has errors, or even has pages, they will publish it. If it sells it sells and they make money if it don't, oh well. Newman Springs is considered a HYBRID PUBLISHER. Has most of the aspects of a traditional publisher but they dont take ur rights, you make more money per copy sold and you put the investment out on yourself but get paid back before you share your royalties.


Hi there! I'm the 'guy' who decided to drop my 2 cents in. Of course, everyone is going to sit up and take notice of a new poster who drags up a thread that is nearly two years old to tell us all how great this company is.

You are not the first, you won't be the last, but I'm sure you have better things to do. May I suggest English grammar lessons as I couldn't understand the majority of your post. Is this how you know you have been published by a vanity publisher? Or are you running this outfit. If you are, it doesn't bode well for its reputation.

Just to clarify: a vanity publisher is any publisher who asks for payment up front. To publish via Amazon (who is, by the way, NOT a publisher) costs nothing. That being the case, Amazon is not a 'prime example' of a vanity publisher.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

"Hybrid publisher" is a term that started for people like Hugh Howey who had both did indie publishing themselves and had some kind of trade contracts. The vanity presses grabbed ahold of the term with both hands and rebranded themselves, but I've yet to see any company claiming to be a "hybrid publisher" that wasn't a scam.


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Sock puppet accounts aren't as slick as they used to be. 

It used to be that people would know that creating an account whose only post is to defend someone or something is the first sign of a sock puppet. As they continue to defend the sting master becomes all the more obvious.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2019)

Herefortheride said:


> Sock puppet accounts aren't as slick as they used to be.
> 
> It used to be that people would know that creating an account whose only post is to defend someone or something is the first sign of a sock puppet. As they continue to defend the sting master becomes all the more obvious.


I see, as I suspect the rest of you saw, that this "account" was created so that less than ten minutes later we get this largely incoherent and certainly illiterate paean of praise for a vanity press. We can also hope there won't be a repeat...


----------



## Lady Runa (May 27, 2012)

In any case, here're some good insights into Newman Springs Publishing:

*https://justpublishingadvice.com/vanity-book-publishing-and-self-publishing-are-not-the-same/#Becauseof_this_here_are_my_initial_thoughts_about_Newman_Springs_Publishing*

In two words, grab your manuscript and run.


----------



## Lady Runa (May 27, 2012)

Cocky Ms M said:


> I see, as I suspect the rest of you saw, that this "account" was created so that less than ten minutes later we get this largely incoherent and certainly illiterate paean of praise for a vanity press. We can also hope there won't be a repeat...


It's a very common practice. Many such vanuty operations have special people who browse the Internet in search of any critical discussions, then promptly create an account just to defend their employer.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Cocky Ms M said:


> I see, as I suspect the rest of you saw, that this "account" was created so that less than ten minutes later we get this largely incoherent and certainly illiterate paean of praise for a vanity press. We can also hope there won't be a repeat...


Oh, I don't know. I find them rather fun, especially when they are so obvious.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2019)

Doglover said:


> Oh, I don't know. I find them rather fun, especially when they are so obvious.
> [/quote
> 
> And so illiterate. Great spokesperson for a shady "publishing" venture.]


----------



## Lessa (Sep 11, 2019)

Herefortheride said:


> Sock puppet accounts aren't as slick as they used to be.
> 
> It used to be that people would know that creating an account whose only post is to defend someone or something is the first sign of a sock puppet. As they continue to defend the sting master becomes all the more obvious.


hahaha

I'd say the same about those who create an account just to make unsubstantiated accusations against a poster(s)


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2019)

Lessa said:


> hahaha
> 
> I'd say the same about those who create an account just to make unsubstantiated accusations against a poster(s)


Sad to say that here the socks remain untouched, unadmonished, in full view, their lies in bright neon, while the unjustly accused posters are deleted and locked up like the Madwoman of Chaillot.


----------



## Its Dat Gye (Mar 27, 2020)

I realize this is an old post and no one may never even look at it, but on the off chance that someone does. Thanks to all of you for giving me the heads up on this publisher, I am very very new to the business side of writing, trying to make my break, looking to get these things out to the public. This particular publisher was recommended to me by a friend and colleague, so I contacted them, something felt off about them from the moment I spoke to them, first of all they wanted $500.00 down before the book was even published, then another $300.00 every month for 10 months following. 

In addition to this they wanted a copy of my manuscript before it was published, didn't sit right with me. At any rate, thanks for the heads up, guess I need to find another avenue to drive down to get this thing published, I really have no idea on how any of this works, its a bit overwhelming really. With this out of the way, its off to the introduction section, I assume there is one, there usually is. -Writer with a pay to play block.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Its Dat Gye said:


> I realize this is an old post and no one may never even look at it, but on the off chance that someone does. Thanks to all of you for giving me the heads up on this publisher, I am very very new to the business side of writing, trying to make my break, looking to get these things out to the public. This particular publisher was recommended to me by a friend and colleague, so I contacted them, something felt off about them from the moment I spoke to them, first of all they wanted $500.00 down before the book was even published, then another $300.00 every month for 10 months following.
> 
> In addition to this they wanted a copy of my manuscript before it was published, didn't sit right with me. At any rate, thanks for the heads up, guess I need to find another avenue to drive down to get this thing published, I really have no idea on how any of this works, its a bit overwhelming really. With this out of the way, its off to the introduction section, I assume there is one, there usually is. -Writer with a pay to play block.


Most of us here publish via Amazon kindle direct publishing (kdp). It's easy enough to do; just be sure your manuscript is properly formatted and you have a good cover. It costs nothing; it also costs nothing to publish a print copy. Feel free to message me if you need any advice, but most is on the kdp website. Any publisher who asks for money, is not a publisher.


----------



## RockWhitehouse (Jan 4, 2019)

Its Dat Gye said:


> I really have no idea on how any of this works, its a bit overwhelming really.


Neither did I. Believe me, you can do it, but it's going to take some research. A previous poster guided you to KDP, which I second. Most of what you need to know is there. There are other channels you can use but as a new author myself, I suggest you try Amazon KDP first, then see where else you might want to go. Once you have the hang of how to do KDP, whatever else will be similar.

Good luck but please don't write in my genre. I already have too much competition. (yes, that was a joke.)


----------

